# Now this sucks!



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I got in trouble with the landlord for having too many tanks in my apartment (can't wait to get another house). Anyway I have my 2 dart tanks and a 20XT saltwater aquarium. I'm allowed to keep 2 tanks. So...I was ready to pack up the fish but my girlfriend absolutely will not let me tear it down (and I do all the work!). I have a 44 gallon corner tank and an exo terra 18" cube. I like the 44 tank the most so that's the one I'm going to keep setup. 

Now which species to keep is the hard part. I can't decide which ones I like better, the leucs or my azureus. Either one I keep will eventually breed. I need some help! I think the tank will be best suited for the leucs as it's 25" tall and the back 2 corners are done with a coco fiber/great stuff background which is good for climbing. But it does have more than enough floorspace for a pair of azureus. This really sucks and I wish that mixing was a good idea (of course it's not though). I don't have a camera right now so no pics of the tanks.

What would you guys do? Also I don't want to get a bigger tank that I can divide as I already sunk a LOT of money and time into that corner tank and don't want to do it again anytime soon.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, Sorry to hear about the landlord....He would totally freak if he saw the 30+ tanks I have in my place (ah, the benefits of home ownership!!) I definitely think you could have the leucs and azureus together. I raised two leucs and an azureus in a standard 55 gallon set-up and they were fine together (mostly ignored each other). I have seen a report of the two species interbreeding, but I think it would be a rarity. Now I have my two pairs of leucs in a 55 gallon separated into two sections. This could be another solution.

Don't give up the darts!! Take care, Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would go with the larger tank and trade or sell the azureus for more leucs, in a good sized tank they will do great in a group. with a 44gal you could put a group of 4-5 without a problem.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

If it was me I would hide the 18'' cube in the closet or something. Out of sight out if mind.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Is he aware that they are not "fish" tanks? 

Is it in your lease? If its not in writing Im not sure they can force your to get rid of them.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

Put the 18" cube in a bird cage and deny it's a "tank" 

Would a more rectangular tank like a 55 gallon with a divider be allowed? It's only one tank.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Simple solution

Get a 55 or 60 gallon glass tank. Get a piece of glass cut to divide the tank in two equal halves and keep your luecs and azureus separated. You keep all your frogs and it's still one tank.

ERic


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

EricM you beat me to it, i agree get a bigger tank and divine it...or...if the landlord ever comes to check drape a nice long table cloth over one of the vivariums to make it look like a little table and put pictures on top to make it more passable lol...the things i come up with...


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Go Deep Get A 150 ( three 50's ), I like the idea about the closet do you have a fill in the blank ( cellar , attic). face it it's an addiction.
Best wishes 
Fraser


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

A larger rectangular tank is not really an option. I don't have any room as my place is a very small 1 bedroom apartment (and it's 2 people living here). Closet room isn't even an option! I was thinking of dividing the corner tank but it would look pretty bad having a divider right in the middle of it. It's a pentagon style so I think it would just look weird as the front pane is only 13" wide.

It's actually in the lease that I cannot have ANY pets, so I got lucky as it is! Thank for the replies, I have a lot of things to consider.


----------



## ofblong (Sep 11, 2008)

where do you live? If your close enough I can help you make the decision lol.


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Did your landlord see the frogs? I'm sure he can not complain about a terrarium, as long as it does not have a water feature that could leak and cause property damage. There is nothing in your lease against house plants, is there?


----------



## slim (Sep 1, 2008)

You could always offer to increase your security deposit if the landlord is worried about damage. If it's an issue of electricity throw the landlord an extra $$ to cover the power costs.
In my experience, landlords are more willing to accommodate when you flash some green.


----------



## csdemarinis (Sep 17, 2008)

your work wouldn't be interested in having an exciting addition to your office atmosphere?


----------



## ofblong (Sep 11, 2008)

csdemarinis said:


> your work wouldn't be interested in having an exciting addition to your office atmosphere?



work places like mine its illegal to have something like that.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Most landlords have issues with too many tanks due to weight issues? Do they know they are not-fish tanks?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok:

The landlord came in one day when I was at work. Which sucked as I couldn't hide anything.

Since my frogs are so freaking bold there were easily spotted. Especially my leucomelas which don't exactly blend in.

I don't think it's about the security deposit and I pay for the electricity anyway. I think it's just a violation of the lease (having pets) that maybe just pissed them off. Or maybe he was just having a bad day, who knows.

Can't take them to work. I am an auto tech so keeping them in the garage is a no no.

It's also not a weight issue either. Just "pets"

I really wish I could just get rid of the fish tank. I've been doing saltwater for over 4 years and I never even wanted the tank. It's for my girlfriend and I don't think she even looks at it! No idea why she would want to keep it. And no, I can't just convert it to a frog tank without her noticing. She might not really look at it but she would definitely notice all the live rock turning into plants!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Can you talk your girlfriend into wearing a really tight, low cut shirt when she goes to pay the rent and ask if he would make an exception? 
Candy


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> Can you talk your girlfriend into wearing a really tight, low cut shirt when she goes to pay the rent and ask if he would make an exception?
> Candy


Now if I can only get her do to that for me!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

lol.... I would encourage the girlfriend to take over all the husbandry duties of the salt water tank if she loves it so much. Suggest politely, if she keeps it up and maintains it, etc... than you will keep it. If she isn't interested - get rid of the salt water. 

Don't get me wrong - but if she barley notices it, etc.. I doubt she will enjoy taking care of it.


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

im with melissa on this one, if she wants it in the house so bad have her take care of it, also is there anyway you could look up what "pets" include in your lease i thought this nly counted for cats and dogs? either way it sucks and sorry to hear you have to make a decision like this goodluck!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Do you have a good friend or neighbor that will let you keep one of the tanks there? 
Candy


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

No such luck. I'm still working on this one though. Since it's hard for me to decide which ones to keep I might just get rid of them all and start over. That way I won't feel bad if I kept 1 or the other (weird I know lol). I was thinking of a group of S.I's Does anyone know if they are any louder than the leucs? I know they are known to call more frequently.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Where do you live? Maybe someone on this board can help you out with "babysitting" until you can have more.
Candy


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i would say they are close to the same. my 4 Si males get to calling and drown my leuc out so they can be pretty loud. awesome frogs to lots of personality. and voracious hunters. sucks I'm not closer i would frog sit for you for a bit i hate to see a fellow frogger have to face a dilemma with there frogs. for me that would be like removing a limb.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

It does suck but that's life. I guess I can take it as no big deal and just start over. I mean I lost my first dart frogs to a previous girlfriend. I missed them but eventually got over them. Plus, I think tricolors are pretty cool and I always wanted to try them. Maybe I can pick your brain about them if you don't mind. 

Are they bold? You know I got used to leucs and azureus so I got spoiled with seeing my frogs anytime I went over for a look. Easy to breed? And are they mostly terrestrial or do they climb around? 

BTW, this isn't set in stone yet, but I'm just measuring my options. Something might work out and maybe I can sweet talk the landlord into just forgetting it. We'll see...


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Well here's my solution. I'm going to keep the leucs and look for another 2 of them. I really like the azureus and all but I've always been fascinated with leucomelas and breeding them is something I would really love to do. Plus they are perfect for the tank I have and very very bold! So I'm not totally heartbroken and when I get another house I will look to expand my collection again. Thanks for the ideas guys. And I just noticed I posted this in the wrong section. This was supposed to go in the lounge.


----------

